
Wikipedia list of algorithms - soundsop
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms
======
madmanslitany
Professor Arms at Cornell once said during lecture that he was most impressed
by the quality of the math articles on Wikipedia, and I think the same holds
true for the computer science articles (and, really, when you get to the point
of talking mostly about algorithms without code, that's what it really is
anyway).

~~~
cabalamat
I find the maths articles on Wikipedia to be absolute and utter rubbish. This
is because I can only understand them if I already understand the underlying
material. But of course I am not going to be reading an article about
something I already know, I'm going to want to read about something I (as yet)
don't know.

The maths articles on Wikiepedia are -- in my experience -- useless at
teaching people maths stuff.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Part of the problem with math in general is that it requires work to gain
understanding. Describing something does not give you the intuition needed to
work with the concepts.

Reading any article on math and expecting to understand the ideas is like
reading a description of a language syntax and expecting to gain a feel for
it. That simply doesn't work. Python, Lisp, OCaml, Haskell, they all require
that you write something serious before you start to grok the language fully.
The syntax is trivial, and the gains from understanding only that, likewise.

 _All_ articles on math need to be _studied_ , not read. You need to work
exercise, solve problems, _use_ the material.

Otherwise all you have is a description, not understanding.

You can't read math like a novel.

------
litewulf
<http://www.nist.gov/dads/> \- Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures is
also amazingly awesome.

------
CaptainMorgan
This is fantastic... one central source for all that Wikipedia has to offer
with relation to this subject... I always used to look up algorithms
individually, without the knowledge of this central list. Thank you!

~~~
yters
Here's another good resource, Skiena's algorithm repository:

<http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/>

Feel free to post it if you want. Probably good for a good chunk of karma if
it hasn't gone up yet.

------
indiejade
I also like the AT&T OEIS:

<http://www.research.att.com/>

<http://www.research.att.com/~njas/sequences/A114574> \-- a good one :)

------
greendestiny
I can't believe wikipedia can still surprise me like this. This is the most
important computer science resource I've ever seen.

------
vivekkhurana
Awesome post and the organization of algorithm in different sections is simply
perfect...

------
tlrobinson
So HN: what's your favorite?

